# Canon 600 f4L IS II with Multiple Extenders



## Gman (Feb 5, 2017)

The 58th Presidential Inauguration

Photographed from 1/2 mile of swearing in ceremony at 4th Street & Independence Avenue

Note: Not a usual configuration of my 600. This was a special project. Demonstrating the use of multiple extenders in series.

Weather conditions: cloudy, light drizzle, atmospheric heat convection waves

Photo 1: 35mm + Canon 6D






Photo 2: 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII + 2xII + 5D Mark IV





Photo 3: Crop of photo 2


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2017)

Atmosphere can affect images more than the lens, its difficult to get clear images at longer distances.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 6, 2017)

Very impressive! Almost a sniper job LOL.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2017)

Very impressive indeed.


----------



## sanj (Feb 6, 2017)

Good job. Am wondering if a 5ds would work better for these crops.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2017)

I count 9 phonetographers in the cropped image....


----------



## sanj (Feb 6, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I count 9 phonetographers in the cropped image....



And no point and shoot cameras.


----------



## Snzkgb (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow, this is impressive. So, you've got 2400mm f/16 lens in result?


----------



## Gman (Feb 6, 2017)

That's correct -- 2400mm (48x) at f/16. Also, manually focused with live view screen magnified to 100x. Mounted on travel style tripod with gimbal head. The optical quality of the 600 f4L IS II never fails to impress on projects. Its stunning performance with said extender combination was not expected and certainly appreciated.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 6, 2017)

That's really impressive!


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 6, 2017)

sanj said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I count 9 phonetographers in the cropped image....
> ...



Or ILC's of any sort. Not even a MILC


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 6, 2017)

Gman, were there any red dots on you shortly after you took those photos?


----------



## Gman (Feb 6, 2017)

Was multi-cleared by the USSS.


----------



## daleg (Feb 7, 2017)

as one who is feverishly saving for the 600/4 II, those images are amazing. 

I have no idea how you arranged such access, but I suppose your username is a clue. That final image would have me way too nervous to attempt any such shots.

Your images are a great example of the resolving capabilities of this incredible equipment. 

I wasn't aware one could stack the 2.0x TC's - Mk III on Mk II.

fascinating images - compliments.

Dale


----------

